# looking for a cycling team



## russell1964 (5 Feb 2018)

i am wanting to setup a cycling team for west yorkshire which will be cycle racing involved as time trails i am looking for experienced as well as amateur riders of all ages plus i am wanting to get a cycle team together not a club


----------



## DCLane (6 Feb 2018)

Russell

I'm near you and there's already a lot of cycling clubs / teams in the area. My son's in Kirklees Cycling Academy and I'm in Ravensthorpe CC and there are lots of others nearby.

If you're looking at doing this and involving riders I'd suggest it needs to stand out. Who are you looking for? Also there's Cyclists Fighting Cancer already ( https://www.cyclistsfc.org.uk/ ) along with Team Cystic Fibrosis ( http://www.teamcysticfibrosis.co.uk/ ) who are a charity race team based in Huddersfield and would at least show a model of what can be done.


----------



## russell1964 (6 Feb 2018)

hi there
i did go to ravensthorpe cycling club but i felt i wasnt welcome i tried to be friendly but i felt i didnt fit in thats why i am wanting to set my own up


----------



## DCLane (6 Feb 2018)

russell1964 said:


> hi there
> i did go to ravensthorpe cycling club but i felt i wasnt welcome i tried to be friendly but i felt i didnt fit in thats why i am wanting to set my own up



OK, although I'm surprised. 

If you're looking to get others locally starting your own group usually happens with other riders involved. Hopefully you'll find these.


----------

